# Sad about Tigger



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

There is an orchard/gift shop we visit when we go up north a few times a year and it's been one of our favorite stops because they have the sweetest cat that they have had for 9 years.

Today was our first time up there since last fall and they told us that she suddenly disappeared 3 months ago. They searched all around, looked in ditches to see if she had gotten hit by a car, they have been in touch with the local shelters but there have been no signs of her.

Here is a picture of me listening to her purr a few years ago.








The store owner said that shortly before she disappeared a lady from a town 10 miles away contacted her and said that she thinks they have her cat that was recently lost. Even though the store owner told the lady this cat has been hers for 9 years, she put up posters with a $200 reward stating that the cat was last seen in the location of the orchard. Given the reward, seems someone may have kidnapped Tigger unaware that she is not the lost cat, but upon receiving her you would think that the lady would realize it's not her cat and have her returned, but worse yet, if someone did bring the cat to her and she said it wasn't the one, they could have just released her anywhere, 10 miles from her home being too lazy to drive her back where she belongs. I guess nobody really knows what happened but we can only hope that she is being taken care of wherever she is.

I feel so bad about probably not seeing her ever again.  She was so sweet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, that is sad. Humans can be so heartless sometimes. Anything could have happened to Tigger, including being sick and taking off somewhere to die. There are so many dangers out there to outdoor cats - including catnapping, foxes, eagles and all sorts of other prey. I do hope Tigger is safe somewhere, but he must be missing his home and his people. Tigger looks like she was a very sweet kitty!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Tigger.


----------



## cats_paw (May 8, 2013)

That's horrible. I hope Tigger is at least somewhere safe. Poor baby.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's so sad. The picture of you with Tigger is absolutely great, though.

I got a glimpse of how upsetting it would be to lose a cat when Murphy was missing for 10 hours this past Friday. I wouldn't wish it on anyone. You don't know what to believe, and you're looking at the realistic possibility that you may never see your kitty again. It's awful.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

It is really sad. When a cat suddenly disappears, I like to hope that maybe the cat was taken in by someone who really loves cats. Maybe they took Tigger in because he was so loving and now they love him so much that they would be devastated to give him back? I hope that is what happened to him. Maybe someone took him in and is unaware of someone even looking for him and they have made a happy home for him. I know two of my cats just showed up one day, and they had obviously been loved by someone, because they were so loving. I'm hoping that Tigger was taken in by some super loving cat person, like we all are here, and is living a good life on someones sofa. When you just don't know, it helps to think of something like that, because thinking of alternative reasons will just drive you crazy. Hopefully Tigger is ok and with someone loving.


----------

